# Son



## old digger (Jul 16, 2004)

Saying goodbye for now, son has developed seizures and will need lots of extra help for awhile. I hate it when people just leave and you never know why, your all so great here, if the Lord is willing I'll get back soon!    old digger


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 16, 2004)

old digger ... That's terrible and I'm sorry to hear that ! 
 Mine and my Families PRAYERS go out for you and your Son.  
 God be with you all ,   Brian & Family


----------



## luvtodig (Jul 16, 2004)

My prayers too old digger!  so sorry[]  hope you will back sometime..you will be missed..take care!


----------



## Roger (Jul 16, 2004)

Very sorry to hear that and my thoughts are with you - Roger


----------



## Bluebelle (Jul 16, 2004)

Wishing the very best for your son, and for you and all your family. Here's hoping the drs. can find something that will control them so his life can be as normal as possible. Hope you'll find time to update us now and then about how he's doing. You will be missed here!


----------



## sunshine4me (Jul 16, 2004)

I hope all goes well for you. You and your family are in my prayers. Cindi S


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 16, 2004)

My Niece had seizures as a young child, but with some meds and time..she came right out of it. Clean bill of health for years now. I hope the same goes for your son. God bless.


----------



## David E (Jul 17, 2004)

I think you will have things taken care of for the better, you have your gang here and the wonders of newer medicine. Good Wishes.

 Dave


----------



## bigkitty53 (Jul 17, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your son.I'll pray for you both.

 Good luck and God bless,

 KAT


----------



## preditor (Jul 17, 2004)

[]sorry to hear this my family will pray for you all, remember Gods hands are on us all the time. Preditor


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jul 18, 2004)

My thoughts and prayers are with you both, and are with your son.  Kelley


----------

